# Solved: 1801  Microcode Patch Error



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm not having any luck with this one at the HP/Compaq forums.

Compaq Presario 5000 (exact model number 5SPXE1)

I have updated the processor from Pentium 4, 1500-MHz to Pentium 4, 2400-MHz. I now receive a pause on POST requiring me to press F1 to continue:

1801  Microcode Patch Error. Missing or invalid Processor Microcode Patch. Please contact Compaq Computer Corporation for a new ROM BIOS to support the new processor stepping.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

So what's your question?

Courtney

P.S. Take a look at the last sentence you typed. Hint: Why do you get the message? See your sentence before the last.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Your rude, condescending remarks are not appreciated. If the problem isn't apparent to you, you probably lack the aptitude to help.

You are invited to not participate further.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

In case anyone else is working to upgrade an older system and runs into this problem, here's what solved it for me. I tried several BIOS updates before I finally got one that actually removed the error message and pause.

As an aside, I can understand Compaq's putting in a pause to let the user know he/she needs a BIOS update; but, I can't understand why the pause has to be indefinite, waiting for user input. It should time out after a few seconds. I'll be sure I tell them this at the next board meeting.


----------

